# Modulo BGY33 con o sin filtro pasabajos



## mrcuti (Jun 16, 2012)

Hola a todos,
acaba de llegar a mis manos un modulo hibrido bgy33 de Philips para ampliar el alcance de mi emisorita de fm, pero tengo una duda y es que segun el esquema del Datasheet ya incorpora un filtro pasabajos, pero googleando hay varios montajes, unos con filtro y otros no.

Mi pregunta es si puedo montarlo tal cual sin filtro pasabajos a la salida del modulo. Adjunto el pdf.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 16, 2012)

Buenos días mrcuti.
Según el Data Sheet del BGY33 las emisiones fuera de banda están  a 25dB por debajo de la portadora entonces, como el Módulo BGY33 tiene una potencia de salida de 20vatios o lo que es lo mismo +43dBm...
43dBm - 25dB = +18dBm lo que significa que los productos fuera de banda estarán con un nivel de 63mW.
Te recomiendo que añadas otro filtro para atenuar, por lo menos, otros 20dB... (tres Condensadores y dos Bobinas).

Por cierto ¿Dónde has comprado el BGY33?.

Sal U2


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 16, 2012)

Hola Miguelus,

el bgy33 me lo regalo un conocido que lo tenia de despiece de un transmisor. Entonces si hace falta incorporarle el filtro pasabajos, ok. Aqui en el foro hay mucha informacion para fabricar uno, de todas maneras cual me recomiendas para esta labor, que sea facil de hacer y funcione mas o menos bien.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 16, 2012)

Buenas tardes mrcuti.
Grtacias por la información, hace tiempo que ando detrás de ese módulo.

Te dejo un diseño de un Filtro Paso Bajo para la banda de FM.
Está realizado y simulado con el programa RFSim99
Las Bobinas de 100nH se realizan así...
6 espiras sobre un diámetro de 6mm, la longitud del bobinado es de 10mm.
El grosor de hilo mejor que sea de 1mm o 1,2mm.

Sal U2


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 16, 2012)

Gracias miguelus por el esquema del filtro.Creo recordar que tengo por ahi en algun cajon dos o tres condensadores de 27pf y cuatro de 56pf de mica de 300v 5% de tolerancia. Posiblemente para 20 watios maximo de potencia esten sobredimensionados pero como los tengo y no los uso pues entonces ya tienen donde ir.

Por cierto en el esquema pones que la tolerancia de los condensadores deben ser +/- 2%, ¿puedo poner estos que tengo?

Voy a ponerme a hacer las bobinas y me fabricare una caja de cobre para montarlo todo al aire sin placa de circuito impreso.

73.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 16, 2012)

Buenas mrcuti.
No te preocupes por lo del 2%, el programa RFSim99 lo pone por defecto pero no es tan crítico.

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Jun 17, 2012)

mrcuti dijo:


> Hola Miguelus,
> 
> el bgy33 me lo regalo un conocido que lo tenia de despiece de un transmisor. Entonces si hace falta incorporarle el filtro pasabajos, ok. Aqui en el foro hay mucha informacion para fabricar uno, de todas maneras cual me recomiendas para esta labor, que sea facil de hacer y funcione mas o menos bien.
> 
> Saludos.



mrcuti:

Los filtros pasa bajo que encuentras en el foro funcionan todos bién, pero recuerda que el rendimiento del mismo dependerá en un alto porcentaje en el buen hacer que tengas al montarlo, y en elegir condensadores de buena calidad para RF. Parece que los que tienes son de mica-plata.
Esos te vienen "al pelo."

Saludos.


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola Tiago,
al final he tenido que poner condensadores ceramicos hasta que aparezcan los de mica... que seguro aparecen cuando ya no hagan falta.

Adjunto dos fotos del montaje del filtro en una cajita Retex, lastima no tener un inductometro para medir las bobinas, pero bueno las hice lo mejor que pude.

Si veis que he hecho algo mal en la disposicion de componentes dentro de la caja me lo comentais. gracias. Es que es mi primer filtro.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 18, 2012)

mrcuti dijo:


> Hola Tiago,
> al final he tenido que poner condensadores ceramicos hasta que aparezcan los de mica... que seguro aparecen cuando ya no hagan falta.
> 
> Adjunto dos fotos del montaje del filtro en una cajita Retex, lastima no tener un inductometro para medir las bobinas, pero bueno las hice lo mejor que pude.
> ...



La disposición es perfecta, y te ha quedado muy limpio, lo único que se me ocurre preguntar es porque lo has hecho sólo con dos bobinas ... No pasa nada, debe ir bien, pero podrias obtener mas eficacia añadiendo mas elementos LC
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/filtro-pasa-bajos-fm-87-108-testeado-38003/

Saludos.


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola tiago,
pedí uno sencillo y miguelus me mandó un esquemita, (no digo que los otros del foro sean mas complicados) ya que como el hibrido bgy33 ya tiene filtro pasabajos pues para que la salida este mas filtrada. Posiblemente me anime y fabrique otro del enlace que me mandaste, asi sera mi segundo filtro.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## tiago (Jun 19, 2012)

mrcuti dijo:


> Hola tiago,
> pedí uno sencillo y miguelus me mandó un esquemita, (no digo que los otros del foro sean mas complicados) ya que como el hibrido bgy33 ya tiene filtro pasabajos pues para que la salida este mas filtrada. Posiblemente me anime y fabrique otro del enlace que me mandaste, asi sera mi segundo filtro..
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



OK. Suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola,
ya encontre los condensadores de mica y al final termine de fabricar el otro filtro pasabajos del foro. Se ponen calentitos con aproximadamente 12watios de salida. Aqui esta la foto. 

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 20, 2012)

mrcuti dijo:


> Hola,
> ya encontre los condensadores de mica y al final termine de fabricar el otro filtro pasabajos del foro. Se ponen calentitos con aproximadamente 12watios de salida. Aqui esta la foto.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues no se si deberían, los pequeños son de unos 60 volt y los grandes de al menos 200 ¿No?
Para 12 Watios no tienen porqué tomar temperatura... ¿Tienes la antena bien adaptada?

A ver si alguien nos lo aclara un poco. De todos modos, yo intentaría reducir la longitud de las patillas al mínimo.

Saludos.


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola,
recuerdo que los pequeños y los grandes son de 300 voltios, tengo que seguir investigando a ver porque se calientan. Hice la prueba con una carga fantasma que admite hasta 150 watios. Intentare recortarlos en la medida de lo posible, pero no creo que sea de eso.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 20, 2012)

mrcuti dijo:


> Hola,
> recuerdo que los pequeños y los grandes son de 300 voltios, tengo que seguir investigando a ver porque se calientan. Hice la prueba con una carga fantasma que admite hasta 150 watios. Intentare recortarlos en la medida de lo posible, pero no creo que sea de eso.
> 
> Saludos.


.

Pues fíjate si me habia quedado corto en los voltajes, razón de mas para que no se calienten.
Porque no montas el circuito en una placa de fibra que vaya de lado a lado y le das un plano de tierra mas próximo ... no creo que sea por eso, pero yo lo haría para probar. A ver si te resuena por la inducción de las patillas de los condensadores o vaya usted a saber.

Estilo Manhattan.    ...Saludos.


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 20, 2012)

mmm... Pues si, como dices voy a montarlo en una plaquita a ver si no se calientan y recorto todo el patillaje al minimo, que todo puede ser. Y lo del voltaje ya estoy dudando por dudar.


----------



## tiago (Jun 20, 2012)

mrcuti dijo:


> mmm... Pues si, como dices voy a montarlo en una plaquita a ver si no se calientan y recorto todo el patillaje al minimo, que todo puede ser. Y lo del voltaje ya estoy dudando por dudar.



Lo del voltaje no lo dudes, yo uso mucho ese tipo de condensadores y son de mucha calidad y fiabilidad. Recuerda darles buen plano de tierra, recorta las pistas con un cutter, metodo Manhattan  ó placa a doble cara.

Ya cuentas.     ...Saludos.


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 21, 2012)

Bueno, acabo de terminar de montaje en placa de una cara por no tener doble. Es de un esquema de rdvv. Me falta meterlo en una cajita e imagino que la chapa del interior hace de plano de tierra. Recorte al maximo las patitas de los condensadores.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 21, 2012)

Esa gente tiene buenos diseños, pruebalo y comenta como ha ido.

Saludos.


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 23, 2012)

Hola,
bueno este ya es mi ultimo filtro porque ya tengo la coleccion.

En este caso utilice dos piezas de pvc pegadas con epoxi y dos tapas que encajan a la perfeccion. El coste aproximado de las piezas es de unos 4 euros en el Leroy. Lo bueno es que para trabajar los agujeros del  conector PL hembra es muchisimo mas facil que el aluminio de las cajas Retex.

Utilice como se puede apreciar en las fotos dos trocitos de cable rg 174 porque si no seria muy dificil conectarlo en el cilindro de pvc. En el interior y debajo del filtro hay unas piezas de cobre para el plano de tierra, imagino que esta bien asi.

Una pregunta: ¿cuando se conecta un filtro pasabajos se pierde potencia radiante?

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 24, 2012)

Según que entiendas por potencia radiante.

Un Watimetro va a medir la suma de la fundamental, espureas, armonicos etc...
Si al colocar el filtro observas que hay menos potencia es debido a que éste ha eliminado o atenuado cierto residuo inservible que ahora no registra el watimetro.

En realidad con el filtro instalado estás midiendo la potencia útil transmitida.

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Jun 24, 2012)

Buenos días.
Tiago tiene razón, y a esto hay sumarle las pérdidas de inserción del filtro, ya que como todo componente no es perfecto, cuaqluier componente pasivo que pongamos introducirá una pérdida, en un filtro de estas característas, podemos esperar una pérdida de 0,1 dB como máximo esto significa que si transmitimos con 20Vatios podemos llegar perder hasta 1/2 Vatio.
Todo esto es sumando los conectores y suponieno que empleamos componentes  calidad estandar.
La seguridad que nos ofrece trabajar con un fitro compensa sus inconvenientes (suponiendo que las pérdidas de inserción lo sean).

Sal U2


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola,
es que lo preguntaba porque me pasa lo siguiente:

En 87.50 Mhz con 15 vatios de salida con el filtro me da una potencia de 15 vatios.
En 98.00 con 17 vatios de salida con el filtro me da una potencia de 8 vatios.
Y en 108.00 con 15 vatios me da una salida con filtro da potencia de 2 vatios.

Todo esto medido con un Daiwa de calidad suficiente de un amigo y conectando el filtro entre emisora y medidor. Me pasa con los tres filtros que fabrique con medidas muy aproximadas

Perdonarme por daros tanto el coñazo.Saludos y gracias


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 25, 2012)

mrcuti, calibraste el filtro?, en otras palabras se debe sintonizar en el centro de la banda de Fm. , para minima perdida, o en todo caso minima roe: instalar en el siguiente orden: tx-vatimetro-filtro-carga .saludosfantasma


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 27, 2012)

lo que hice fue estirar un poco una bobina y contraer las otras dos para tener minima roe en 98 Mhz, ¿es correcto?. Ahora por lo menos no se calientan los condesadores de mica.

En el filtro de rdvv no puedo hacer eso.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 27, 2012)

Buenas tardes mrcuti.
Estamos hablando de un *Filtro Paso Bajo*
Esto quiere decir que las frecuencias superiores a las que está diseñado el Filtro tienen que ser atenuadas.
Al  diseñar el filtro para la banda  de FM, se calcula que empieze a cortar, por ejemplo a apartir de 112Mhz o 112 MHz, dependiedo del tipo y número de polos tendremos una caída más o menos pronunciada.
Lo normal, sino tenemos un Analizador de Redes, es poner el transmisor en la frecuencia más alta en la que podamos transmitir y tocar un poco las Bobinas y/o Condenadores hasta que la potencia empiece a caer, justo ese es el punto en el que nuestro filtro empieza a cortar.
Lo ideal sería que intentáramos ajustarlo un poco por encima de la frecuencia más alta, por ejemplo en 115Mhz.
Luego miraríamos en las demás frecuencias, la potencia tendrá que mantenerse, más o menos dentro de +- 0,2dB.
Si todo está bien, el fltro no tiene porque calentarse, ya que no habrá señales con una potencia notable en su banda de paso, pero no olvidemos que los Amplificadores para FM trabajan en clase C y esta forma de trabajar, al no ser lineal, producen armónicos por lo que podemos esperar que el filtro se caliente un poco, todo depende de la potencia entregada por el Amplificador.
Otra cosa es que el transmisor emita muchos armónicos o muchas espureas o simplemente esté oscilsando, en este caso al estar estos productos por encima de la banda de paso del FPB, este disipara esa potencia en forma de calor.
El hacer el filtro con Bobinas impresas es una muy buena idea, pero...
Si lo que estamos haciendo es un prototipo, con esta forma de realizar un filtro es difícil que tengamos éxito a la primera, a no ser que lo tengamos muy bien calculado, no podremos jugar con los valores de la bobina para dejarla en su punto optimo,  mejor y más fácil realizar un montaje "Al aire" ya que de esta forma podemos tener más juego.
Hay muchos filtros "Profesionales" que están montados de esa manera.
Si nos dedicamos a fabricar en serie FPB, seguramente será buena idea realizar las Bobinas Impresas.

Sal U2


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 27, 2012)

mrcuti, lo que hiciste es correcto, me imagino, que conectaste segun  te sugeri, saludos


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola,
gracias por vuestras explicaciones, se agradecen y mucho. Al final retoncado mas las inductacias a quedado asi:

En 87.50 con la potencia en maxima tengo (1:3) de swr, en 98.00 (1:1) y en 108.00 (1:3) Esto es con el filtro que esta en el foro de 3 inductancias y los 4 condensadores. Montado asi: emisor - medidor - filtro - carga ficticia. 

Realize una prueba con el filtro que fue transmitir en 138 Mhz que es donde empieza a transmitir un transceptor Yaesu del amigo que me presto el medidor Daiwa y la reflejada se dispara en esa frecuencia a tope.

Me han comentado que las cavidades resonantes son muchisimo mejor pero googleando veo informacion pero no entiendo el montaje que seguro no es complicado e imagino que seran para potencias muy elevadas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiago (Jun 28, 2012)

Perooooo... Si colocas el filtro despues del medidor de potencia, estás midiendo la RF sin "refinar" y aunque estás viendo que la adaptación es buena, me imagino que la lectura de potencia directa no es real, o sea no estás midiendo sólo la fundamental, si no todos los productos residuales, por tanto, la lectura de reflejadas no se ajusta a la realidad.

No sé, tal vez me esté equivocando, pero es la impresión que me dá. Si alguien lo sabe cierto que me saque de dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 28, 2012)

Buenas noches.

Respondo a mrcuti.
Cuando dices que tienes una SWR de 1:3 supongo que en realidad quieres decir 1:1,3 ya que si en verdad son 1:3 sería algo inaceptable.
Hay que tener en cuenta que la SWR o Relación de Ondas Estacionarias es una relación entre la potencia Directa y la potencia reflejada por lo que la mínima relación sería 1:1 (caso ideal)
Cualquier filtro que pongamos, para que se considere aceptable, tiene que tener una adaptación superior a 10dB.
Otra cosa, los Filtros a Cavidad al igual que los filtros sintonizados no se emplean en Transmisores su uso es para Receptores, la razón de esto es que los Filtros Sintonizados al igual que los de Cavidad, presentan una alta o muy alta impedancia por lo que la más mínima potencia generaría tensiones muy altas (de varios miles de voltios) lo que perforaría cualquier condensador que pusieramos y se generarían unos arcos considerables.

Respondo a tiago.

El echo de poner el FPB antes o después del medidor de ROE (SWR) en principio no tiene la mayor importancia, claro esta, suponiendo que FPB esté acorde con la frecuancia del Transmisor, piensa que los transmisores tienen el filtro incorporado en su interior y nos resultaría muy complicado acceder al FPB para medir su eficacia.
Si nosotros diseñamos un FPB para la Banda Comercial de FM (de 87,5 a 108Mhz)y lo calculamos para que su frecuencia de corte esté, por ejemplo en 115 Mhz, al medir en su entrada con el medidor de ROE la medición será practicamente nula, muy cercana a 1:1, las frecuencias de la Banda de FM pasarán sin apenas atenuación.
Ahora empecemos a subir de frecuencia poco a poco y controlando al mismo tiempo la ROE, veremos que según nos vamos acercando a 115Mhz la ROE empezará a subir, en el momento que veamos una ROE de 1:3 ese será el punto de corte del filtro.
Podemos hacer la misma medida conectando el medidor a la salida del filtro, si conocemos la potencia del transmisor, podemos conocer el comportamiento del filtro ya que la diferencia entre la entrada y la salida serían las pérdidas  del filtro, en este caso podemos medir la potencia que hay en la salida del filtro, subimos poco a poco la frecuencia, llegará un momento en el que la potencia empezará a caer, cuando la potencia esté en la mitad, esa será la frecuencia de corte del filtro, recordemos  que los filtros se referencian a una caída de -3dB.
Yo particularmente, prefiero conectar el medidor en la salida y ajustar a máxima señal incidente.

Sal U2


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 28, 2012)

hola,
ahora termine de medir: emisor - filtro - medidor - carga ficticia y ahora me sale que en toda la banda de fm tengo 1,1. Lo que pasa que es muy dificil afinar en 108 para que no suba la roe porque las bobinas son de 1mm y  parecen un muelle que vuelven a su punto inicial, pero con paciencia se puede lograr. 

Tengo la posibilidad de reprogramar el pic del excitador para cambiar la frecuencia a 110 Mhz o mas, lo que pasa es que no se si la bobina del vco me dejara subir, yo creo que si. Este fin de semana me pongo en harina con ese tema a ver si puedo afinar mas. 

La antena que tengo es una Sirio gp 87/108  y por mas que regulo las varillas no me da menos de 1,3.

Respecto a la cavidad, solo para recepcion, ok miguelus. Entonces se emplean por ejemplo en repetidores de radioaficion?

Sigo informando del temita. Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Jun 28, 2012)

mrcuti dijo:


> hola,
> Respecto a la cavidad, solo para recepcion, ok miguelus. Entonces se emplean por ejemplo en repetidores de radioaficion?
> 
> Sigo informando del temita. Saludos



Buenos días

Las cavidades se emplean únicamente en recepción y tienen más sentido en repetidores de Radio Aficionados o Comerciales ya que, normalmente se emplean frecuencias muy cercanas para la Recepción y la Transmisión, por ejemplo en un Repetidor para Radio Aficionados en la banda de 144Mhz la diferencia entre Transmisión y Recepción es de 600Khz lo que obliga al uso de Cavidades Resonantes para evitar que el Transmisor deje "sordo" al Receptor.

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Jun 29, 2012)

Gracias por la explicación, miguelus.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 29, 2012)

Perooooo... Si colocas el filtro despues del medidor de potencia, estás midiendo la RF sin "refinar" y aunque estás viendo que la adaptación es buena, me imagino que la lectura de potencia directa no es real, o sea no estás midiendo sólo la fundamental, si no todos los productos residuales, por tanto, la lectura de reflejadas no se ajusta a la realidad.

No sé, tal vez me esté equivocando, pero es la impresión que me dá. Si alguien lo sabe cierto que me saque de dudas.

Saludos.

Tiago, si lo dices, por la sugerencia indicada a mrcuti, esa configuración, es solamente para calibrar el  filtro, con la ayuda de un vatimetro, quizás no sea la mas adecuada, pero es un método valido a falta de otros instrumentos, saludos.


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 29, 2012)

Y ahora digo yo, una emisora que tiene la siguiente configuracion que es la normal:
Transistor de potencia - FPB - medidor incorporado. Entre el transistor de potencia y el filtro hay una desadaptacion de impedancia o no? algo comento miguelus al respecto. Porque es casi imposible medir ahí si no cortas el circuito impreso e injertas un medidor que por falta de espacio es casi imposible.

Lo digo porque en la misma placa despues del transistor bgy33 tengo un medidor de potencia y reflejada sencillo pero funciona. Vamos que puedo tener dos medidores a la vez funcionando, uno antes del FPB y otro despues del FPB y lo ultimo la carga de 50 Ohm.

Ahora, retocando bobinas del filtro puedo hacer que baje lo maximo posible la reflejada a la vez tanto en uno como en otro medidor que estan tanto uno en la entrada como en la salida del FPB, es un poco lio, pero si no tubiese la oportunidad de medir y retocar la reflejada que hay entre el transistor de potencia y el FPB tendria reflejada que esta no me apareceria con la configuracion: tx-FBP-Medidor- carga, que es lo normal en las emisoras. 

El kit de la cuestion y disculpar por el lio es: ¿que es esa desadaptacion que me aparece entre el transistor de potencia de salida y el FPB que normalmente no se puede medir con una cofiguracion estandard, porque lo ultimo en las emisoras es el medidor.

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Jun 29, 2012)

Buenas noches mrcuti.
Creo que estamos empezando a ver fantasmas (Espectros) por todos los lados.
Como comenté en algún Post anterior no es lo mismo un prototipo que una fabricación en serie.
Cuando se diseña el transmisor se tiene en cuenta el FPB y lo que estás planteando no pasa en la serie final, los fabricantes no suelen ser tontos y si se diseña el FPB para una frecuencia de corte en 115Mhz se tiene la seguridad que no va ha haber problemas.
Si alguna vez tienes la oportunidad de conectar un FPB a un Analizador de Redes verás que todo esto es más sencillo de lo que parece.
En casa tengo un Analizador de Espectros con Generador de Tracking, es muy útil para ajustar todo tipo de Amplificadores, Filtros de todo tipo, ect,  para realizar filtros  utilizo el programa RFSim99, este programa tiene un simulador que funciona realmente bien, los diseños, una vez realizados fisicament funcionan correctamente, y concretamente los Filtros Pasa Bajos ni los pruebo con el Analizador ya que siempre funcionan correctamente.

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Jun 29, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> Tiago, si lo dices, por la sugerencia indicada a mrcuti, esa configuración, es solamente para calibrar el  filtro, con la ayuda de un vatimetro, quizás no sea la mas adecuada, pero es un método valido a falta de otros instrumentos, saludos.



Ya, ya ...  me he liado 

Gracias.


----------



## mrcuti (Jun 30, 2012)

miguelus, te cambio el "Analizador de Espectro con Generador de Tracking" por un condensador de "Fluzo" juas juas. De acuedo todo aclarado mas o menos y en marcha tengo el FPB que imagino funciona bien.

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Jun 30, 2012)

mrcuti dijo:


> miguelus, te cambio el "Analizador de Espectro con Generador de Tracking" por un condensador de "Fluzo" juas juas. De acuedo todo aclarado mas o menos y en marcha tengo el FPB que imagino funciona bien.
> 
> Saludos



De momento no tengo pensado viajar en el tiempo, gracias de todos modos.
El Analzador es un Chino, concretamente un Rigol DSA815-TG, cuando lo vi por internet pensé que sería algo de muy baja calidad y no le hice mucho caso, seguí buscando y todo lo que veía se desmadraba de precio.
Después de mirar más despacio las "Perfomances" pensé... bueno algo es algo, y lo pedí, esperé un par de mese ya que el representante en Andromeda lo tenía agotado y por fin llegó.
Después de estar un rato jugando con el, me quedé gratamente sorprendido, funciona muy bien, es de muy buena calidad, y lo mejor es el Tracking.
Seguiré pensando lo del "Condensador de Fluzo" 

Sal U2


----------

